# Ceramic Cookware Quality: Open Forum. Poll. Suggestions?



## ian c ewing (Jun 8, 2014)

Dear Cheftalk forumites,

I can't find any good forum threads on ceramic cookware. Is anyone game to open the flow of information here? I have a specific request, but I'm happy for general information on these interesting products.

I am in the market for a ~3 qt (~20cm) ceramic, induction compatible sauce pan. With a nice handle! I'm researching such a product for my wife, but since I tend to be in proximity to her, it should also be tough and idiot proof. If it requires purchasing a 4-10 piece set of ceramic cookware, so be it. The false pretense that it will save money in the long run is powerful 

I have done some research, as reflected in an email I'll paste below. It could be useful to others stumbling across this thread, too, with expert feedback such as yours!/?/please!?

One Cheftalk forumite recommended ceramic Bialetti products in another thread, which look great but for their induction incompatibility : /

Thanks for any help!

-Aspiring husband-of-happy-wife


----------



## ian c ewing (Jun 8, 2014)

-

email

-

So, for starters we chatted about the costly GreenPan brand and the widely acclaimed ability of their Thermolon coat to dysfunction after a few months of unimaginably blissful use.

I was somewhat attracted to this Green ceramic set (Orgreenic) for $90 @ Walmart. Nice handles. Unlisted/OEM ceramic coating? Great reviews. Possibly shady stuff, as Orgreenic is an "as seen on TV" type brand? Really nice handles! : p

Cerastone has a number of products, seem to be new to market but are generally very well reviewed. There is a lot of variation in color and ceramic-type for even their cheaper ranges. I think you'd like the design of their mid-tier ranges more. Worth the risk, given the "Awesome! ...at first. Then, four months later..." reviews which are so common with competing ceramic coatings? That they use their own patented ceramic coatings could be a big bonus.

Rachel Ray ceramic pans have a huge disparity in reviews. The problem seems to be packaging; poor packaging and even poorer transport/handling seem to cause many of the pans to be scratched and even bent upon opening. Those which don't arrive scratched &/or bent perform marvelously.

This T-fal set looks incredibly generic, and I can't find many reviews for T-fal ceramics. Those I can find are positive, AND they have been around for a while. Are you ok with a generic black pan look? Full stainless steel under the ceramic. I can't find consumer experience information on the newer t-fal products but perhaps they're of a similar quality (and less nondescript).

I looked up information on these before finding that they're not induction compatible:

Greyish Thermolon (Greenlife) set for $100 @ Walmart. Nice coloration, name-brand thermolon ceramic. They're the opposite of forthcoming about inductive-heating compatibility of their ceramic brands, which almost certainly means they are not compatible.

Cook N Home have decent reviews and an even better price point(!), but as with some of the others we looked at don't seem to have a ceramic range compatible with inductive heating. If I had a choice of any inductive incompatible set, I'd have gone with this lovely Wearever set. I like the bronzed look and, most of all, reviewers excitedly posting their "Year later" photos. 'Tis not to be however! What do you think of the workable options?


----------



## ocarolina1 (May 8, 2014)

My parents bought me Green pans, and they stink.  They work well for the first month, then they chip and peel, and everything sticks.  I have not found a good ceramic brand yet.  They have not been out commercially long enough, and are still working out problems with them.


----------



## ian c ewing (Jun 8, 2014)

Thanks O Caro. I'd found a poor consensus on Green Pans, and it is good to have this confirmed by a pro. chef.

It saddens me to think that so many of these brands have been put to market without thorough testing and development to support their claims.

So ceramics are pretty much out as a class for the time being? Are there any _good_ non-stick alternatives to Teflon, or should we just stick with cast iron and occasionally scrubbing to our heart's content?


----------

